# DirecTV2pc media server related to the DirecTV2pc software?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I noticed in my Vista network map something called DirecTV2pc Media Server. What is it? Does it relate to the DirecTV2pc software mentioned in this forum?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

allenn said:


> I noticed in my Vista network map something called DirecTV2pc Media Server. What is it? Does it relate to the DirecTV2pc software mentioned in this forum?


Yes, The DirecTV2PC Media Server is the server that provides the streams to the DirecTV2PC application.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Do I need the software or did it automatically load to my PC?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

You would need to download the software. It's still in beta, but you can check it out here... http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! Great help. I well followup with reviewing the threads.


----------

